# Mysterious MOSS Identification



## Turtle4353 (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi! So I went to my LFS to get some plants and they gave me a free clump of moss. Idk why but... Glad to have it. The bad thing is that I have no clue what kind of moss it is or what requirements it needs. Please help!


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

can't see pic


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

Can't see the image :-?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I can not see it but I will guess java moss.


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

Hey, you need to either upload your picture to a host like photobucket, or upload it to your albumn here, then post the link


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

It is most likely java moss.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Sorry cant see the picture either. But I would QT if as least a few days to a week before putting it in your tank.


----------



## Turtle4353 (Jul 27, 2012)

Okay here is a pictue of an individual strand. When I got it, it was in a huge clump. This one strand is 2-3 inches. Sorry about the pic mix up!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I think it is either Taiwan or java moss.


----------



## Turtle4353 (Jul 27, 2012)

Taiwan moss? I've never heard of it. Is it like java moss?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

it's ile java moss, but grows a little more compact.
most likely java moss though...


----------



## Turtle4353 (Jul 27, 2012)

Ok thanks!


----------

